# Ayuda con micpre...



## Potrosound (Oct 10, 2011)

Saludos amigos del foro...he terminado de ensamblar con relativo exito un preamp de microfono, el cual recomiendo ampliamente a cualquier interesado en el tema ya que me ha sorprendido gratamente la calidad de su sonido...y aqui el problema que no he podido resolver con este aparatito; Resulta que logre conseguir el pot --reverse log --que debe usarse en estos disenos pero resulta que el dichoso pot--reverse log--se comporta exactamente igual que un pot normal que utilize al principio con el pre...funciona al reves de como se supone lo deberia hacer...empieza a escucharse el sonido como a las,(valga la comparacion,)11am y da su maxima potencia al llegar al limite de su recorrido contra el sentido de el reloj...como a las 7am, Ya lo medi con el multi y efectivamente es logaritmico y en su carcasa tiene impresa una letra C. Ya lo conecte de todas las formas que se me ocurrieron, en algunas funciono y en otras no, pero nunca como se supone que lo deberia de hacer...este preamp al parecer es popular en el foro segun he estado leyendo todo lo que he podido buscando llegar por mi mismo a la solucion pero no lo he logrado. Cualquier ayuda se agradece de antemano...tan pronto lo pueda hacer funcionar les paso el archivo del pcb wiz... por si alguien quiere hacer alguno igual...

bueno, se me ocurre quiza debiera poner los archivos del wizard y quiza asi alguien me pueda ayudar mas facil...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2011)

¿ Y que opinas de publicar el circuito de lo que armaste ?


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 10, 2011)

gracias por su respuesta, Señor Fogonazo, tan pronto pueda lo publicare...es el mic pre del proyecto 66 de westhost o algo asi...pronto subo mi diseño del pcb, ya que lo hice --a mano---porque me queda mas pequeño si lo hace el wizz automaticamente...ojala puedan ayudarme, ya que estoy muy entusiasmado con este proyecto por la gran calidad que tiene este preamp de microfono...gracias de nuevo y regreso...

saludos, aqui esta el esquematico del preamp. tambien incluyo el archivo del wizard por si alguien lo puede revisar, aunque creo que esta correcto...me di cuenta hace dias que hay un diagrama casi igual al de westhost circulando por la red, solo que no lleva la resistencia de 100K entre los pines del pot, y lleva unas resistencias de 10 ohms creo en las entradas de alimentacion, de alli en mas es igual al que yo hice, el prycto 66...solo me esta faltando corregir lo del pote, asi como lo tengo se puede usar pero es un poco problematico fijar la ganancia adecuada...ojala me puedan ayudar....gracias...


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok, en la pagina de rod eliot hay bastante informacion acerca de todo lo relativo a electronica para principiantes y no tan...y muy bien explicado...por si a alguien le sirve la informacion...


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 14, 2011)

Potrosound dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro...he terminado de ensamblar con relativo exito un preamp de microfono, el cual recomiendo ampliamente a cualquier interesado en el tema ya que me ha sorprendido gratamente la calidad de su sonido...y aqui el problema que no he podido resolver con este aparatito; Resulta que logre conseguir el pot --reverse log --que debe usarse en estos disenos pero resulta que el dichoso pot--reverse log--se comporta exactamente igual que un pot normal que utilize al principio con el pre...funciona al reves de como se supone lo deberia hacer...empieza a escucharse el sonido como a las,(valga la comparacion,)11am y da su maxima potencia al llegar al limite de su recorrido contra el sentido de el reloj...como a las 7am, Ya lo medi con el multi y efectivamente es logaritmico y en su carcasa tiene impresa una letra C. Ya lo conecte de todas las formas que se me ocurrieron, en algunas funciono y en otras no, pero nunca como se supone que lo deberia de hacer...este preamp al parecer es popular en el foro segun he estado leyendo todo lo que he podido buscando llegar por mi mismo a la solucion pero no lo he logrado. Cualquier ayuda se agradece de antemano...tan pronto lo pueda hacer funcionar les paso el archivo del pcb wiz... por si alguien quiere hacer alguno igual...
> 
> bueno, se me ocurre quiza debiera poner los archivos del wizard y quiza asi alguien me pueda ayudar mas facil...



invierte los extremos...
saludos


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 14, 2011)

Gracias armando, sabes que lo he intentado, pero quiza me falto algo...quiza deba poner atierra uno de los extremos del pote, segun vi en la pagina de rod eliot, uno de los extremos en la configuracion del pot como control de volumen va a tierra, yo nko tengo ninguno conectado a tierra, uno lo deje en el aire, por asi decirlo, y funciono, pero no como se supone lo haria...imaginate, lo hice funcionar como una especie de paneo, je,je..al centro nada...a un extremo volumen y al otro extremo tmbn...lo hare como me sugieres de nuevo pero probare con un pin del pot a tierra, confio en hacerlo funcionar,...saludos....


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 16, 2011)

el pote en este caso actua como resistor variable...no hay tal tierra en este caso...planchemos un pcb mas, ensamblemos otro pre y veamos que pasa...


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2011)

no entendi muy bien....


por lo general:   en un extremo la señal, en medio la salida, y el otro extremo a tierra.

suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> no entendi muy bien....
> 
> 
> por lo general:   en un extremo la señal, en medio la salida, y el otro extremo a tierra.
> ...



Ver el archivo adjunto 61276​
El potenciómetro, yo lo reemplazaría por un Pre-set, *NO* lleva conexión a tierra


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 16, 2011)

Gracias amigos, respecto al dichoso potenciometro...en verdad les agradezco su ayuda...saben que intento aprender un poquitin de electronica y no morir en el intento,je,je...respecto a el sñor armando mx, en ningun momento me refiero a su sugerencia de invertir las conaxiones del pote cuando titule a mi mensaje anterior "error"...sucede que leyendo en la web de rod eliot me entero que cuando un pote hace de resistencia variable no hay conexion a tierra...y puse "error" refiriendome a mi propia respuesta de un mensaje mio anterior... y agradeciendo tambien a Fogonazo(no se si le agrade que le llame Señor a Fogonazo lei algo al respecto siguiendo algunos de sus posts)...sabe que yo necesito variar la potencia del pre de acuerdo a la situacion, ya que pretendo usarlo para grabar por lo pronto baterias, llamese redoblante, toms, etc. ya que probe este pre contra uno de una mackie 32x8 que tengo en mi estudio y me sorprendio...a la primera y de inmediato el sonido del redoblante(snare drum) a traves de este pequeño pre, creo le llaman "transients" lo que pude apreciar de inmediato en el sonido del snare, segun mis oidos una diferencia y no sutil,positiva a favor de mi pequeño pre hecho en casa...por eso mi terquedad en tratar de corregir lo del pote-control de ganancia-o volumen del pre, y la verdad me da pena demostrar tan contundentemente mi ignorancia en el tema, pero es lo unico que me falta para hacerle una casita decente y bonita a este aparatito quiza junto a dos o tres cloncitos de el mismo...Volviendo al esquematico,. anda uno casi igual al del sr. rod vagando por la red, solo que no lleva la resistencia de 100k entre las terminales del pote, y en cambio aumentan de 100 a 150k dos resistores en la etapa del ic y quiza intente armar uno basado en ese otro esquematico, ya que elimino una posible causa de mi falla sin la resistencia de 100k en el pote...me di cuenta que dice VR en el esquematico...eso me hizo pensar en omitir la tierra, quiza estoy equivocado de nuevo...por si alguna idea mas...funcionan igual el logaritmico y el lineal en mi pre...debo estar muy mal en alguna parte del circuito mio...Gracias, amigos...sigo intentando...


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 20, 2011)

A ver, no estoy seguro de si entendí tu problema  pero por si las dudas y con afan de ayudar, te aclaro... probablemente esto ya lo sepas, pero por si acaso este fuera tu error te lo comento...

Los potenciometros tienen 3 patas, solamente haz que la del centro se conecte directamente con una de las del extremo y entonces colocas las 2 patas de los extremos una a la resistencia de 22 Ohms y la otra al capacitor de 1,000uF, y listo...

Yo armé un circuito similar con un SSM2017 (El original del cual este se basó) y en la proto lo probé y suena sin interferencia en radiofrecuencia RFI, asi que no necesitas hacer una PCB para probarlo, prueba cambiando la posición de los extremos a ver cual es la correcta, usar un pot en reversa o uno normal no debería afectar al sonido, solamente es una cuestión de estética....

Por eso en la página de Rod Elliot aclara que en ves de ponerle ganancia en la etiqueta de tu proyecto se le ponga atenuación...

Como sea, pienso armar este circuito pronto, publicaré los resultados para todos los interesados, mucho éxito


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 20, 2011)

Gracias amigo electroniquero, sabes que logre hacerlo funcionar  y que el control de volumen actue para el lado correcto, aunque me sigue dando la impresion que la ganacia empieza a aparecer ya bastante avanzado el recorrido del pote, aun siendo este logaritmico, de hecho lo hice como tu lo sugieres, y te comento que tenia al reves en el pcb las conexiones, lo curioso es que puse un terminal de block de 3 puntos y ahi estaba haciendo las pruebas,  cambiando las terminales del pot, pero fue hasta que cambie el circuito en el pcb que funciono, con el detalle que te comento lineas arriba, pero siquiera funciona. Sabes que me parece muy bueno este pre, ayer tuve una sesion en mi estudio y grabe otra vez un snare con el, y el sonido bastante bueno. Tambien estoy ensamblando un eq semiparametrico, y ya tengo una version de dos bandas, que ayer probe junto a este pre, bueno, en conjunto con este pre, y me parece que si cumple con lo que se requiere, no se escucha nada aspero el sonido a traves de este eq. Te recomiendo este pre, yo ya tengo creo 5 hechos aunque estan sin gabinete, y todos tienen un pcb diferente, je,je..tu sabes.. buscando el de tamano mas reducido que pueda hacer...saludos y gracias de nuevo...


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 20, 2011)

Potrosound, que bien que hayas solucionado el problema, sobre lo de la ganancia del pot, se me ocurre que puedes correjir ese problema ajustando el potenciometro hasta que empiezes a percibir la ganancia, luego mides la resistencia que forma el potenciometro en ese punto (obviamente con la fuente apagada) y entonces puedes probar agregando una resistencia de ese valor aproximado en serie con el pot y pruebas si es mas facil ajustar el volumen con ese ajuste...

Unas preguntas por cierto:
¿Usaste resistencias de 1% de precisión o no fue necesario?
¿Que fuente usaste?
¿Que circuito estas usando para tu eq?

Por ultimo, honor a quien honor merece, debo comentar que el diseño de este circuito para micrófono es original de Phil Allison.


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 20, 2011)

hola de nuevo Electroniquero, te comento que los primeros prototipos que hice(este tambien lo es,je,je,je)los hice con resistencias comunes de carbon, ya que aqui en monterrey non halle nadie que vendiera resistencias de precision, cosa que se me hizo dificil de creer...no halle a nadie que vendiera unas simples resistencias de precision de pelicula de metal en esta ciudad...pero debo comentarte tambien que ya hice un prototipo con resistencias de precision metal film y...ta,ta,tatan...no encuentro diferencia alguna en el desempeño del pre con unas y con otras...llegue a pensar que mi problema se pudiera deber a que en mi multimetro se ven bastante mal las lecturas de las resistencias de carbon, unas con variacion de hasta 15 o mas por ciento,,peeero, mi multimetro es de los de a 120 pesitos, digital, asi que tu sabes mejor que yo lo que puedes esperar de este multy, y te puedes dar una idea de como andan las cosas con las resistencias que consegui aqui, inclusive compre por internet en una tienda gringa que te envia hasta tu casa lo que les compres los tl071 de texas instrtuments, no se, se supone que todos se desempeñan igual los fabrique quien los fabrique, y si, este parece ser el caso porque no le escucho diferencia con mis otros pres con ic que  no dicen tx instruments... asi que con confianza puedes armarte uno con lo que consigas en tu localidad, que de menos debe ser lo que yo consegui aqui en monterrey.
     Traia tambien la idea de comprar unos chips de burrbrown 627AP, segun que en audio son una maravilla, pero cuestan 20 dolaritos cada uno y aparte parece que el ic en este circuito no tiene gran cosa que ver con el resultado final, por favor corrigeme si estoy equivocado, parece que la etapa discreta es la buena por asi decirlo en este diseño.
     La fuente es una que yo me vi obligado a hacer porque la necesitaba para unos equas quad eight mitsubishi que compre en ebay usa y que jalan con + y-18, y me costaba cara, mucho, que alguien me la hiciera aqui en monterrey...es dual simetrica regulada variable, muy simple diseño...tmbn lo saque de la red y funciona muy bien...cero ruidos en pre y equa y corriendo cables de 15 a 20 metros para llegar del microfono al pre y eq.
     El equalo es uno que halle por ahi en  la red, fijate que ya no he hallado la pagina, pero es un diseño muy simple, son 9 resistencias, un ic dual y 2 condensadores del mismo valor por banda, un pote doble, y un sencillo y es todo creo, pero suena bastante bien, vaya, tengo conque referenciarlo, varios pres de a deveras con los que trabajo y este par de juguetitos se defienden muy bien ante los pres de fabrica que tengo, buenos , en serio.Bueno, si no es violacion a las reglas del foro, si gustas te pongo aqui el esquemo del eq, por si quieres hacerte uno...

gracias tmbn por el tip de la resistencia en el pot, lo probare
      Me gustaria me dijeras si sabes,,,he visto algunos diseños de preamps con 2 ics, o uno dual supongo...no llevan la etapa de los transistores al principio como este,bueno, me gustaria tener una idea de como suenan estos diseños, pero quiza en un tiempo haga un prototipo del que te comento, con ic dual, o 2 ic y escuchar a ver como suena...tamn quiero ver si logro hacer uno con trafo a la entrada y escuchar el sonido,...y aprovechando la vuelta,...he visto esquematicos de equalizadores en la red que llevan 2 valores diferentes de capacitores por banda...sabes si hay diferencia en sonido por esta causa?disculpa lo largo de mi mensaje....saludos...


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 21, 2011)

Potrosound, gracias por la información que me compartes, sobre las resistencias pues si, me imaginaba que no tendrían tanto efecto, se supone que en corridas de cable largas, las resistencias de presición balancean mejor la entrada y por lo tanto minimizan los efectos que pudiese tener las interferncias en radio frecuencia RFI (cuando se mete una estacion de radio y se escucha...) o electromagnéticas EMI (cuando escuchas hums de 60Hz y cosas por el estilo), esto es porque el modo diferencial lo que hace es restar el voltaje in+ con el in-, y cualquier interferencia que afecte a estos dos cables (que tambien forman antenas) sera restada, aunque por supuesto, siempre hay diferencias sutiles entre las entradas in+ e in- pero son imperceptibles por lo cual parece que no importa tanto la presición de las resistencias...

Sobre lo que comentas de la importancia de la fase de entrada de este circuito, te explico:

Antes debo aclarar una cosa importante, una cosa es el ruido y otra cosa las interferncias, el ruido al que se refieren en el audio es al ruido probocado por los componentes, las resistencias causan un ruido conocido como ruido térmico de johnson-nyquist, o simplemente ruido de johnson, tambien hay otro ruido conocido como shot noise, las interferencias RFI y EMI son mas bien señales que se suman y que no se desean pero formalmente no son ruido y los métodos para evitarlas son diferentes.

La fase de entrada de este circuito de acuerdo con phill allison esta echa para tener un ruido bajo, esta formada por transistores en vez de un opamp, esto es porque se supone que en conjunto estos componentes (las resistencias y los transistores) son menos ruidosos (en el sentido del ruido térmico y el ruido shot) que un opamp tradicional y por eso esta fase es la que hace "la magia" del bajo ruido.

Sobre los diseños de 2 opamps pues la calidad dependera del diseño, por ejemplo hay un diagrama que esta en las hojas de datos del LM833 de un preamp para micrófono balanceado usando 3 opamps, me imagino que debe dar buen resultado, en general es cosa de probarlos.

Sobre lo del OPA627AP, pues nuevamente, la calidad de un pre, o de un amplificador dependerá mas del diseño que del opamp utilizado, eso sí, nunca he comparado el sonido de diferentes opamps, hay páginas donde comparan varios y te dan sus opiniones, pero la verdad esque en mi opinión no he encontrado un estudio o investigación formal, publicada en un artículo científico que compare la calidad en audio verdadera de varios opamps, ademas de que es subjetivo porque depende del diseño del amplificador y de las impedancias involucradas.

Si comparamos las hojas de datos del OPA627 con las del TL071, vemos que el
TL071 tiene una distorcion harmónica típica de 0.003% y un ruido de [LATEX] V_{n}=18nV/\sqrt{Hz}[/LATEX] en 1kHz
y el
OPA627 una distorción harmónica de 0.00003% y un ruido de [LATEX] V_{n}=4.5nV/\sqrt{Hz}[/LATEX] en 10kHz.

De que es mejor el OPA627, pues segun las hojas de datos si, ademas de que es de alta velocidad, pero... realmente tal diferencia será perceptible al oido?, honestamente no lo creo, la única forma de aclararlo sería probandolo, aunque teóricamente los niveles de distorsion y de ruido son tan bajos que en cualquiera de los dos casos debería ser imperceptible al oido humano, la verdadera respuesta sería solamente probandolo y a ver si nuestro oido capta diferencia y si acaso la captaramos, valdría la pena invertir $20 dolares mas por esa calidad?, la verdad lo dudo mucho, pero como dijo santo tomas de aquino, hasta no ver no creer...

Dichos opamps me parece que son mejor aprovechados cuando en verdad se requiere una aplicación en la que importe mucho ese desempeño, se me ocurre que una aplicación de instrumentación de caracter médico, en donde cualquier error, un ruido por ahi que se meta pueda dar una información incorrecta del paciente, entonces ahi si vale la pena muchisimo invertir esa cantidad de dinero para obtener un resultado satizfactorio... no lo sé

Ojala y que alguien con mas experiencia en audio nos aclare la situación, o bien la podemos aclarar bien facil, gastando nuestro dinero y averiguarlo con nuestro oido... sería la mejor manera de aclararlo (aunque no se si valga la pena)... mucho éxito!!!


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 21, 2011)

ok, gracias por la informacion, de hecho solo por curiosidad, voy a pedir un 627 o 2, para probarlos y te comento, la verdad no espero encontrar diferencia perceptible al oido, pero si, es la manera de salir de dudas...saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2011)

La diferencia de "ruido" entre los AO solo la vas a encontrar cuando la ganancia de los mismos sea bastante alta, algo de 30dB o más. En ese esquema de ESP la ganancia del diferencial con el TL071 es de 5 (algo de 13dB) así que es probable que gastes 20 dólares en un AD627 y no logres nada. Para eso, es preferible comprar uno de la serie OPA2132 que tienen *casi* las mismas especificaciones a la décima parte del precio.


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 21, 2011)

Gracias por ayudarnos en el tema del pre, sabe, de hecho mas que por la cuestion del ruido, mi curiosidad va por el lado de la calidad del sonido de un opamp y otro, pues en algun foro de usa recomiendan sustituir el operacional de un preamp de marca que tengo en mi coleccion por un opa 627. Dicen los que lo han sustituido que se oye "mejor" el 627 que el que trae de serie mi pre, creo es el 4558 o algo asi, pero no estoy seguro,.
     La verdad no creo mucho lo de que se oiga mejor el 627, pero la curiosidad usted sabe...creo que lo mejor seria intentar armar un pre con trafo en la entrada y ahi quiza si note un cambio en sonido...aunque los trafos buenos para audio son caritos...gracias señor Ezavalla...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola Potrosound:
Mirá, el asunto ese de cambiar operacionales en las etapas de algunos equipos de calidad tiene un fundamento sólido:
Hacer un trabajo DIY y luego escribir en algún foro sobre las bondades de tales o cuales A.O. y sobre lo bien o mal que suenan. Por supuesto, esto es 100% falso y todas las opiniones emitidas son 100% falsas, por el simple motivo de que los niveles de distorsión de esos AO son *infinitamente* inferiores a lo que el oído humano puede percibir.
La única vez que escuché un cambio en el sonido fué cuando cambié un RC4580 por un OPA2134 (que en especificaciones son BASTANTE parecidos, solo que uno tiene entrada bipolar y el otro tiene entrada FET), y el problema era que el OPA estaba oscilando por fallas en la red de desacople de alimentación, que estaba calculada para el RC. Una vez estabilizado, sonaban y medían IGUALES.

Por eso, cambiar los AO sin verificar las condiciones de operación previas y finales solo tiene un efecto: gastar dinero en forma estúpida tratando de reinventar la pólvora.

En resumen, no pierdas tiempo con esas tonteras. Si con un AO *bueno *suena bien, poco y nada vas a lograr cambiándolo por otro mejor sin modificar la topología circuital del sistema.


Saludos!


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 22, 2011)

ezavalla, muchas gracias por aclararnos este punto, la verdad es que hay paginas como esta:
http://tangentsoft.net/audio/opamps.html que honestamente me confunden, por una parte la teoría y mi formación me dicen que los niveles de distorsión y ruido son como dices, tan bajos que ningun oido humano podría identificar la diferencia y por otra parte, estas y otras páginas web te dicen incluso que unos opamps suenan mas brillantes, o mas "entubados" o mas "agresivos" (lo que sea que estos terminos signifiquen), por otra parte tambien esta la discusión de que si los transistores suenan mejor que los bulbos o mejor que los opamps y mi lógica me dice que si el diseño de un amplificador es de alta fidelidad, entonces eso significa que no importa la tecnología usada, la señal amplificada debe ser presisamente lo mas fiel a la señal de entrada y si hubiera una diferencia notable eso significaría que entonces no es de alta fidelidad ¿cierto?, ahora, yo he estudiado electrónica de audio por mi cuenta pero no tengo la basta experiencia que tendría un electrónico de audio especialista, por lo cual quiero preguntarte...

¿Hay una diferencia en el audio notable en amplificadores bien diseñados de alta fidelidad, usando tecnologías diferentes, como transistores BJT, FETs, bulbos, opamps y demas, o esto es un mito?

muchas gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2011)

electroniquero dijo:


> ¿Hay una diferencia en el audio notable en amplificadores bien diseñados de alta fidelidad, usando tecnologías diferentes, como transistores BJT, FETs, bulbos, opamps y demas, o esto es un mito?



Sip...si hay diferencia entre amplificador hechos con semiconductores de estado sólido y los hechos con válvulas. El asunto es que si se comparan dos amplificadores con las "mismas" características pero hechos con vávulas o transistores (o CI) es muy poco probable que suenen "iguales" por varios motivos, empezando por la presencia del transformador de salida para las válvulas, la escasa o nula realimentación global (que NO ES una ventaja sino un problema) y por la diferente distorsión que se produce cerca del límite de operación en un ampli valvular. Todo eso ya hace que tengan diferente sonido, pero como verás, son cuestiones técnicas perfectamente cuantificables y conocidas, y no son "actos de magia" como se proclama en muchos foros. El "que tan diferente suenan" depende de varios factores, incluso constructivos, pero nuevamente, son cosas conocidas y cuantificables.
Claro que estoy hablando de diseños valvulares y de estado sólido diseñados a conciencia, y no de ciertos tipos de amplificadores que parecen diseñados por y para estúpidos...y de estos abundan!!!!


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 24, 2011)

ezavalla, nuevamente muchas gracias por tu respuesta, investigando mas en el tema me tope con varios articulos científicos que tratan la comparasión entre amplificadores de valvulas y de transistores en el audio, debido a que ya nos desviamos del tema abriré otro compartiendo los resultados de mi investigación para discutirlo y que todos los que estamos interesados aprendamos un poco mas.



ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que estoy hablando de diseños valvulares y de estado sólido diseñados a conciencia, y no de ciertos tipos de amplificadores que parecen diseñados por y para estúpidos...y de estos abundan!!!!



¿Sono algo rudo no lo crees?, yo cambiaría estupidos por personas con poca formación en electrónica de audio, que no es cuestión de inteligencia sino de conocimientos, recuerda que todos estamos parados en hombros de gigantes, científicos del pasado que nos dejaron una herencia de conocimientos sin los cuales sería muy dificil diseñar circuitos de la forma adecuada.

Por ultimo, gracias por compartir la recopilación de articulos sobre supresión de ruidos en audio, estan de lujo y aprendí mucho con ellas, mucho éxito y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2011)

electroniquero dijo:


> debido a que ya nos desviamos del tema abriré otro compartiendo los resultados de mi investigación para discutirlo y que todos los que estamos interesados aprendamos un poco mas.


Adelante! Abrí otro tema pata publicar tus análisis y las cosas que has encontrado! Toda esa información es buena para informar a la gente.



electroniquero dijo:


> ¿Sono algo rudo no lo crees?, yo cambiaría estupidos por personas con poca formación en electrónica de audio, que no es cuestión de inteligencia sino de conocimientos, recuerda que todos estamos parados en hombros de gigantes, científicos del pasado que nos dejaron una herencia de conocimientos sin los cuales sería muy dificil diseñar circuitos de la forma adecuada.


Y...es probable que haya sonado "rudo", pero tal como vos dices, afortunadamente hoy tenemos la herencia de años de estudios y análisis de los circuitos valvulares y tenemos la información que de esos estudios ha salido...entonces... por que puede alguien querer implementar ciertos circuitos que ya se ha probado que son "incorrectos" desde sus raíces????   Eso es precisamente lo que me pregunto... 

Saludos!


----------



## Potrosound (Oct 24, 2011)

Potrosound dijo:


> ok, gracias por la informacion, de hecho solo por curiosidad, voy a pedir un 627 o 2, para probarlos y te comento, la verdad no espero encontrar diferencia perceptible al oido, pero si, es la manera de salir de dudas...saludos...



  Bueno,ofrezco mi humilde disculpa por causar esta pequena controversia arriba escribi:la verdad no espero encontrar diferencia perceptible al oido-- y por lo demas, Agradezco al Sr. Ezavalla por tomarse el tiempo para orientarme en este asunto del famoso preampli de microfono, y por otra parte, pues ya sali de dudas con el asUnto de los opamps gracias al Sr. Ezavalla de nuevo...retomando el tema...logre hacer mas pequeno aun el pcb del pre de microfono y quiza me anime a hacer unos cuantos para mi uso personal...sigo pensando que este pre suena, de menos, bien, nadie va a dejar de usar un neve, trident, u avalon por este, (tengo los tres),pero de que sirve, sirve, y como no cuesta mas que el tiempo invertido en hacerlo, pues, sigo adelante con la idea...Empece ya con el gabinete del pre, y se me hace que se veria bonito el frente del gabinete de amarillo caterpillar y con letras rojas escritas con un pincelito -Stupid Pre 1.
 lo digo sin ningun animo de seguir la cntroversia,pero se me hace, no tengo la palabra...ingenioso? acertado? correcto? Pero se que se va aver bien...saludos y gracias amigos...

Prometo publicar las fotos del pre terminado en su gabinete., para quien tenga curiosidad...o ganas de reirse....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2011)

No tenés que pedir disculpas por NADA, ya que no hay tal controversia. Esto es solo un intercambio de opiniones y "pareceres", pero nada mas serio que eso.
Y me alegro que te sirvieran mis recomendaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 25, 2011)

En efecto, intercambiamos opiniones, nunca hubo una controversia,  aqui todos estamos para aprender y ya ven, en un ratito aprendimos algo nuevo y eso es muy valioso, mucho éxito a ambos Potrosound y Ezavalla,

Ezavalla, gracias por abrir el tema, pero ¿donde se encuentra?, para publicar los artículos que encontre y discutir el tema con los foristas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

electroniquero dijo:


> Ezavalla, gracias por abrir el tema, pero ¿donde se encuentra?, para publicar los artículos que encontre y discutir el tema con los foristas...


Noo...tenes que abrirlo vos! Yo dije:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Abrí otro tema* para publicar tus análisis y las cosas que has  encontrado! Toda esa información es buena para informar a la gente.


Y ese "Abrí" es el modo imperativo versión argentina...debería haber dicho "Abre otro tema...". Perdón por el regionalismo


----------



## electroniquero (Oct 31, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Noo...tenes que abrirlo vos! Yo dije:
> 
> Y ese "Abrí" es el modo imperativo versión argentina...debería haber dicho "Abre otro tema...". Perdón por el regionalismo



jeje, si me supuse que algo así me quisiste decir, perdon por la tardanza en responder este mensaje, he estado muy ocupado en la semana, ya por fin aclaré mis dudas respecto a las valvulas y el estado solido en amplificadores de audio y la respuesta esque no importa la tecnología, si esta bien diseñado, la distorsión y el ruido seran tan pequeños que será imperceptible, cuando no estan bien diseñados entonces si se notarán diferencias, por lo cual llegué a la conclusión de que no tiene caso gastar mas dinero en amplificadores de valvula si el resultado es el mismo. (Me refiero al audio de alta fidelidad, sin embargo, puede ser que las valvulas suenen "mejor" si se busca que distorsionen a proposito, por ejemplo en amplificadores de guitarra...)

Abriré el tema a lo largo de la semana porque ahorita ando con algo de trabajo, aun asi muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda Ezavalla y mucho éxito


----------

